# 10.4: Can I install Xorg pkg in 10.4 AFTER make install KDE4 on my Fusion VM?



## uhoh7 (Dec 24, 2017)

Can I install Xorg pkg AFTER make install KDE on my Fusion VM?

Sorry for such a silly question. I forgot to put it in first, and my poor MBP is chugging away making KDE4 on FreeBSD 10.4

If I just install the x.org package after it's done, is that going to make all kinds of issues I will never figure out?

2016 MBP Fusion 8 10.4

TY sirs


----------



## Minbari (Dec 24, 2017)

You can install Xorg after installing kde without problems.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2017)

uhoh7 said:


> Can I install Xorg pkg AFTER make install KDE on my Fusion VM?


I suggest using packages for everything. There's really nothing to gain by building from ports if you're going to use the default settings.


----------

